

Saw your gem on Github, so I thought I'd release it - nathanscott
https://github.com/nathanscott/traffic_control/issues/1

======
AncientPC
That's what Linux package maintainers do, no one seems to have a problem with
it.

Public code is public. As long as the licenses are followed and/or credit is
given who cares?

------
knieveltech
So is this accepted practice in Ruby circles? It seems pretty bogus to me.

~~~
cleverjake
why?

~~~
knieveltech
It seems pretty crap to just unilaterally make decisions regarding someone
else's code.

~~~
cleverjake
I'd agree with that statement - however I really don't feel that that happened
here. I guy did they a favor, and wanted to give them ownership over it. Im
sure he would have removed it if requested.

~~~
knieveltech
Fair enough. Clearly I misunderstood what I was looking at.

------
bobowzki
Is this good or bad in ruby circles?

